#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  CAD software - 3D printing

## jcii14

Hey guys,

Any CAD users/ design engineers here? 
Been using this FREE MCAD software called Designspark Mechanical for creating some awesome 3D models. Real easy to learn just like playing with clay models !
Try it out and post your experience/share your ideas here !





  Similar Threads: Required intern - 3d printing starup Looking for help starting out in 3D printing Where to start for 3D printing engineering? 3-Dimensional Printing

----------

